# Red bar ambilobe panther chameleon.



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 3, 2009)

I gave in and bought this guy at my local show this past weekend. Still pretty small but I like watching things grow so I can wait. His father is almost all red and amazing so I hope he has some of the same patterns. 

Him, the cage, the uv strip light, the heat fixture for my light and some cage décor was $100 out the door. Far to cheap to pass on all that!   
Here is a quick (horrible) picture. He was not to happy with me at the time of this shot ether lol. I'll get better pictures up soon.


----------



## Miz (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow nice find. $100, that's ridiculously awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is a picture of him checking out his new digs.


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 4, 2009)

*Ambilobe Panthers*

Please - Don't be mad at me, but I'd bet $$$ that you purchased a female...
The cheek color gives her away to me.....Ambilobes are quickly becoming known for pretty girls!......I almost bought a bluish/greenish all over girl....
" Fl.Chams" Sac show.....$250 is too much though......If it turns out that I'm right...and I hope I'm not.......I'll either send ya Male or purchase.....for what ya paid...........Here's my Boy.....$115 raised from baby purchased at aneheim show last summer      Good luck...they r rewarding- good deal  !Jason

View attachment 80811


View attachment 80812

Remember when she's mature...you hav 2 breed her or she'll die-sorry, Iv been there!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 4, 2009)

Its only 3-4" ish head to tail does that matter? I think she said it was 2 months old.
I won't mind ether way, the seller is local I can have it corrected or by the opposite sex down the road.


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 4, 2009)

*No*

Not really...although young 2 sex, it's just my hunch do to locale specifity.
If it was anythin other than ambilobe or nosy be... I would not have made comment... You got the best deal I ever heard of in 12 years cham experience
So - your winner either way..... keep in touch w/ that breeder! they'll sell you adult male for probably 1/2 price once this plays out.....that would be the best way 2 go.......breed'em.....6 1/2 - 9+ months in incubator! $99 ea.
when self-sufficient bout' 2 months old.......................................Jason
View attachment 80813


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 4, 2009)

Guess it will be a surprise then! Ill have to catch her/him with its happy colors. Tons of veins with red.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Ryan these Chams grow like weeds...they don't stay small for long.
Excellent deal, you basically paid an adoption fee for the cham & setup. Nice snag.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 4, 2009)

I kinda figured it was going to grow fast when he has been packing away 20-30 crickets a day.


----------

